# Vid clip - F8 Crusader carrier ops



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2005)

The superb USN plane, the CV F8 Crusader in action getting off the deck and returning... and one does not make it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fiddlesticks! I posted these in the sensible order of take off followed by landing then how not to do it.... argh!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

I feel your pain. 
I did the same thing the first time I posted some pics.

Nice videos, btw. Glad the fella made it out of the plane.


----------

